# FR: you and he/him, me and you, X and you, etc. - disjunctive pronouns in coordinated subjects or objects



## su05

When you want to say something like 'you and him work' would it be 'tu et lui travaillez'? Which order are the pronouns in and is it toi/tu or lui/il?

Thank you.


----------



## GerardM

Welcome to WordReference su05!

The English should be _you and he work._

In French, we say _Lui et toi travaillez_.

We use the form of a _pronom complément _and the order is with _toi_ in last position (_lui, toi et moi_).


----------



## timpeac

You can't say "tu et il travaillez" or "tu et lui travaillez" .


----------



## w0lverine

We tend to use "Toi et lui travaillez" more often.


----------



## Maurice92

Il serait encore mieux de dire :
Lui et toi travaillez
OU
Lui et toi, vous travaillez


----------



## alargeau

"Mieux", je ne pense pas. Ce qui est certain, c'est que "toi et lui" est bien plus répandu dans cet ordre que dans l'ordre "lui et toi" et pour une raison de prononciation. En effet, il est plus facile de dire "toi et lui" que "lui et toi" car la langue se positionne plus facilement de "toi" à "et" que de "lui" à "et".


----------



## ahmeeeeeeeeeed

hello,

what is the right one

moi et toi ou je et toi ?

tu et je ou toi et moi ou tu est moi .... etc..

thanks


----------



## cropje_jnr

Moi et toi.

"Moi" and "toi" are used when these pronouns are the subject of a sentence, "je" and "tu" when they are the object.


----------



## CapnPrep

cropje_jnr said:


> "Moi" and "toi" are used when these pronouns are the subject of a sentence, "je" and "tu" when they are the object.


 _Moi_ and_ toi_ can be used for both subject and object. _Je_ and_ tu_ can only be the subject.



ahmeeeeeeeeeed said:


> Est-ce que tu  te rapelle*s* quand l'auto a heurté moi et toi  (ou je et tu)


_…quand l'auto *nous* a heurté*s,* toi et moi_


----------



## Maître Capello

cropje_jnr said:


> "Moi" and "toi" are used when these pronouns are the subject of a sentence, "je" and "tu" when they are the object.


I'm afraid this is incorrect…

_Je_ & _tu_ are *always* subject pronouns.

_Moi_ & _toi_ are disjunctive pronouns that have many uses in French: they can be used as stress pronouns, as indirect object along with a preposition, as a subject for compound subjects, etc. (See the link for the other uses.)

P.S.: Ah, CapnPrep beat me to it… Never mind!


----------



## KittyKittyKitty

Bonjour à tous,

I'm sure I'm being very ignorant, but I am trying to say 'Laudine and I played', and I can't work out which pronouns and verbs to use.
Should it be 'Laudine et moi' or 'Laudine et je'? And then which form of avoir should I use: should it be 'avons'?

Thanks in advance,
Kitty


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

"Laudine et moi".
Cela s'appelle le pronom tonique : Toi et moi ; Elle et moi ; Lui et moi ; Eux et moi


----------



## J89

This always confuses me as well because in English it is correct to say "Laudine and I..." (though we might sometimes slip and say "Laudine and me..." or "Me and Laudine..."), but in French it is always "qqn et moi..."


Pourquoi c'est "moi" et pas "je"? Je suis (et Laudine est) le sujet, non?


----------



## Keith Bradford

This is a category of pronoun we just don't have in English.  It's called the *emphatic pronoun *if my memory serves me, and you use it after prepositions and, as you see here, conjunctions, as well as to give emphasis.

The nearest I know in English is when people in Lancashire say: "I'm going to the pictures, me."  (= Je _vais au cinéma, moi._)


----------



## trolley-la

Bonjour à tous,

Quelle est la réponse correcte pour cette phrase:

...si jane et toi avez envie des petites vacances...

ou

...si Jane et tu avez envie des petites vacances...

Merci d'avance, je ne suis par sûre si on devrait utilser le pronom disjonctif en ce cas.


----------



## Micia93

"si Jane et toi avez envie *de* petites vacances ..." 
"Jane et toi" = "vous"


----------



## All in One

aussi : Si Jane et toi, vous avez...


----------



## quebecois93

In my French class today, the teacher showed a card from her friend who lives in France and speaks French. In the card it said, "Je vous souhaite ainsi qu'à ton mari et à tes fils un très joyeux Noël." I know this means, "I wish you, your husband, and your sons a very Merry Christmas." This made me wonder, I wanted to say something like, "I saw you and John at the store", would you say, "Je t'ai vu et John au magasin" or "Je t'ai vu ainsi que John au magasin", or is there another sentence structure that I don't know? Thank you.


----------



## janpol

> Je vous souhaite ainsi  qu'à ton mari et à tes fils un très joyeux Noël."


Cette phrase me semble bizarre : le "vous"est un pluriel et non pas un "vous" de politesse, alors quelles personnes inclut-il ? pas le mari et les fils puisqu'ils sont cités ensuite...
you and John >>> je vous ai vus John et toi / vous........... Je t'/vous/ ai vu/s en compagnie de John/avec John...............  Je t'ai vu(e) ainsi que John.................


----------



## quebecois93

Merci pour la réponse. Pardonnez-moi, mon français n'est pas parfait.  Je pensais que le "vous" était supposé d'être un "vous" de politesse mais je ne suis pas certain. Juste pour clarifier, ça ne serait pas correct si je dis "Je t'ai vu(e) et John.". J'aurais besoin de dire "Je t'ai vu ainsi que John", ou plus simplement "Je t'ai vu(e) avec John"?


----------



## janpol

Les mots "ton (mari) et tes (fils)" montrent que "vous" n'est pas un "vous" de politesse car si c'était le cas, l'auteur de cette phrase dirait "votre mari et vos fils".


> ça ne serait pas correct si je dis "Je t'ai vu(e) et John" ?


 >>> NON. Il faudrait dire "Je t'ai vu et j'ai vu John aussi / également". 
Je t'ai vu ainsi que John" >>> Jl vaut peut-être mieux éviter de dire cela car l'interlocuteur pourrait comprendre "je t'ai vu et John aussi t'a vu".
"Je t'ai vu(e) avec John " >>> on peut dire ça seulement si l'interlocuteur et John étaient ensemble.


----------



## mickmac51

A l'oral, la plupart des français diront de façon plus naturelle : "Je vous ai vus, John et toi, au magasin".


----------



## janpol

> A l'oral, la plupart des français diront de façon plus naturelle : "Je vous ai vus, John et toi, au magasin".


Tu as parfaitement raison, mickmac. On ne pense pas toujours à la solution la plus simple.


----------



## Giordano Bruno

How do you mix nouns and pronouns?

I am inviting Sylvie and you
Je t'invite et Sylvie

Give it to him and Sylvie
Donne le lui et à Sylvie


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

I am inviting Sylvie and you.
J'invite Sylvie et toi.

Give it to him and Sylvie.
Donne-le à lui et Sylvie (he and Sylvie probaby live together).
Donne-le à lui et à Sylvie (he and Sylvie may live together or not).
Donne-le-lui ainsi qu'à Sylvie.


----------



## Maître Capello

You need to use the stressed pronoun in this case (_moi, toi, lui, elle, nous, vous, eux_).

_Je vous invite, Sylvie et *toi*._ (I would be a bit sloppy to omit the _vous_.)

_Donne-le à Sylvie et *lui*._


----------

